# 8.5 pounder on a homemade top water near baffin



## justin12 (Jan 4, 2012)

The weather today looked to perfect here in Corpus Christi for a chance at catching a big one, so my buddies and I took off right after work to fish the rest of the afternoon. Fifteen feet from the boat Waylan caught his 8.5 pounder while trying out his 6 inch handmade topwater in about foot of water. Right after that Colby got his 6 pounder on a corky fat boy, and about 5 minutes later I got my 7.5 pounder. We landed a few more trout and a small reds, but the first 3 fish took the cake. These pictures do not do these fish justice, I am going to take a better camera next time. We let all our fish go to fight another day and I'd have to say it was a great hour and a half of fishing and we even got a good bonus when making our walk back to the boat there were 6 really nice bucks hanging out near the shoreline.


----------

